
Google Now is dead: Latest beta of Search app erases references to Google Now - uptown
http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/09/20/google-now-is-dead-latest-beta-of-search-app-erases-all-references-to-google-now/
======
massysett
Google Now is just Google now.

